# Wife said I should make......



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

something with a little inspiration since the few religious things we had did sell. So ............... this is the latest new piece. Will put a couple in the store and see what happens.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice message


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Unique idea, John. Good job!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I predict it will do well. Very nice job John.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That's a good start, now you need two or three more along the same line.

Nice sign I think it should do well to fill that gap.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't give her any more ideas, Mike. I gotta replentish stock from the holidays. But ........ I think you're right.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Funeral home sales, "Gave it to God and went to Sleep"


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Great job on the sign and a Beautiful sentiment.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lucas_D (Jan 9, 2020)

Whether you are religious or not, this really looks good! 

- Nice job John!


----------

